# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  сеть вегетарианских кафе "Рада & K."

## Vairagya das

Харе Кришна!

Спешу поделиться: вчера, наконец-то, открылось новое вегетарианское кафе "Рада & K." в Питере.
В центре города, на Гороховой, 36 (3 мин от метро Сенная пл./Садовая)

- большой выбор вегетарианских и веганских блюд (прасад)
- "прана-бар" со свежевыжатыми соками, коктейлями, смусси и т.п.
- возможность проведения дней рождений, банкетов и прочих вегетарианских мероприятий
- рядом с кафе магазин АДИ (специи, далы и т.п.) adipro.ru
- цены приемлемые для большинства  :smilies: 

Приходите, добавляйтесь в друзья в группе вКонтакте, сообщите, пожалуйста, всем знакомым, кому это может быть интересно
http://vkontakte.ru/club29409167

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Вчера были. Крайне вкусно. Необычно дешево. Превосходное обслуживание. Пять баллов по пятибальной шкале!

----------


## Эдвард

Хочу в Питер )))

----------


## Vairagya das

Рад сообщить, что в воскресенье 14го в Санкт-Петербурге открыт новый ресторанчик "Рада & K." на Гривцова, 20
1-2 минуты пешком от ст. метро "Садовая" (выход с эскалатора направо). 
Очень уютная атмосфера, заходите!  :smilies: 
Новости как в постоянной группе кафе "Рада" вКонтакте    http://vk.com/rada_i_k
так и в новой группе:                                                        http://vk.com/novavitam

И, да, в Культурном центре "Гаура", что открылся на ст. м. Чкаловская, и где теперь проходят воскресные программы, пятничные воспевания и т.п., тоже присутствует кафе "Рада" и магазинчик "АДИ"(пока небольшой). На днях кафе заработает там в ежедневном режиме, а по воскресеньям, специально для всех посетителей программы - скидка 15%!

----------


## Vairagya das

В марте этого года кафе "Рада" открылось в *Екатеринбурге*: ул. Щорса, 105, тел. 344-88-37
www.radacafe.ru
vk.com/veg_cafe


В мае - в *Красноярске*: ул. Ленина 74 стр. 2, ТЦ "Абалаковский", тел. 296-24-01
vk.com/radavkrasnoyarske


2 декабря состоялась презентация "для своих" нового кафе "Рада & K." в *Патонге (Пхукет, Таиланд)*. 
Адрес: hotel Tropical Inn., Na Nai Rd., Baan Kancana 6, Patong Kathu Phuket
tel hotel 088-7651826, 083-5047008
*vk.com/album-29409167_184096718*  - здесь несколько фото с презентации

Официальное открытие "для всех" - буквально на днях.
Огромное спасибо Максиму прабху за предоставленное помещение!

Отель расположен в тихом переулке
12 просторных номеров с кондиционерами
Бесплатный вай-фай и парковка для гостей
Возможность заниматься йогой прямо на крыше отеля
доп информация на info @ phuket-tropical-inn.com   (пробелы убрать)

----------


## Vairagya das

В Екатеринбурге на днях открывается ещё одно кафе "Рада"
Объявление от организаторов:

---------------------------------------
ПРИГЛАШАЕМ ВСЕХ НА ПРАЗДНИК ОТКРЫТИЯ НОВОГО КАФЕ "РАДА"!
С 13 ФЕВРАЛЯ 14-30 ПО 16 ФЕВРАЛЯ 21-00

НА ВАЙНЕРА 8, галерея КРАСНЫЙ ЛЕОПАРД, 2 этаж

КАЖДОМУ ПОСЕТИТЕЛЮ ПОДАРКИ, СЮРПРИЗЫ И НОВОЕ МЕНЮ!
- В день открытия 13 февраля - накопительные дисконтные карты сети "Рада" в подарок каждому покупателю!!!!

- Все 4 дня - напиток в подарок каждому покупателю, а при чеке от 400р. бесплатный десерт!!!

- Всем дадим купоны на скидку 5% на покупки в сети магазинов Рада
ПРИХОДИТЕ И ДРУЗЕЙ ПРИВОДИТЕ!

РАЗДЕЛИТЕ С НАМИ ЭТУ РАДОСТЬ!!!  :smilies: ))))))
http://vk.com/veg_cafe

----------


## Vairagya das

Новое кафе "Рада & K." в Хабаровске

"Дорогие друзья, преданные и все кто любит вкусно поесть, во вторник, 25 марта состоится благотворительное открытие нашего вегетарианского заведения "Рада & K" Всех милости просим!"
г.Хабаровск, Восточное шоссе 41, бизнес центр "Золотые башни", 3 этаж

с 26 марта кафе официально открывается для всех

http://vk.com/club68473330

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

А про Москву вы не забыли???

----------

